

Taylor Swift Photo Contract: Break Our Rules, and We Can Break Your Gear - nvk
http://petapixel.com/2015/06/23/taylor-swift-photo-contract-break-our-rules-and-we-can-break-your-gear/

======
stoshe
"Gear", in this case, meaning the medium the photos are stored on. The
headline (and image in the post) try to make it sound like thousands of
dollars of camera equipment is on the line here, when really we're talking
about SD cards. It's a modern equivalent of saying that if you violate the
contract, you have to give us the film and/or negatives.

~~~
theandrewbailey
I doubt the "authorized agents" would distinguish a camera from its SD card. I
can't imagine that said agents would be anyone other than hired private
security.

~~~
wmil
This is probably a "cover you ass" clause in case there's an altercation
between security and the photographer. It's easy to imagine a low paid
security guy resorting to saying "I told you you can't take pictures here" and
smashing the camera.

------
wcchandler
That's... it? This contract isn't that bad.

